
Show HN: A Rigorous Proofless Approach to Linear Algebra [pdf] - murisitarusenga
https://github.com/murisi/Proofless/blob/master/proofless.pdf
======
murisitarusenga
My conjecture is that through studying the linked algorithms (as you would a
math proof), one can learn a decent amount of linear algebra.

~~~
elviejo
Congratulations on using an original approach to study linear algebra.

~~~
murisitarusenga
Thanks.

